# Free Doggie Diaper Pattern



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello Yall....I just thought some of yall who sew a little may be interested in this...I belong to an online forum named Sew Forum...Today one of the ladies posted a site that has a free pdf patern for making your own doggie diaper...It is made for a yorkie in mind, but you can enlarge it if you want. Sew Forum is a great forum with ladies (some gents) who like to sew and embroider...It is much like this forum as the ladies are very helpful if you have any sewing related problems.




Hugs, Blanche


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry I am trying to delete this message cause it's probably in the wrong place...but I can't figure out how to delete it.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

DONT WORRY ,WE ALL DO IT :grouphug:


----------

